# Colorado



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*Colorado Pollenator*

400 colonies availible for pollenation in spring April/May. Summer months are possibe but fees increase due to honey production. PM me if interested.


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 14, 2006)

Busy Bee Farm
PO Box 41
Larkspur, Co 80118
303.657.5360

Hives available for pollenation along the front range.

Call for availability and pricing


----------

